

Is Romania a good place to start a business now? - TheOtherWay

Although there the crisis is felt many times stronger than in the rest of Europe I know that things are still moving fast over there. Although I do not have a big sum of money to invest I heard it is a lot easier to start something than in like say The Netherlands.
I know there are many holes in the road, but which ones should I expect in daily life there ?
ThanX in Advance.
======
edragonu
Bureaucracy, volatile laws, laziness as a cultural norm, bribery and that's
just the top of the iceberg.

Been there for 40 years and in the last 10 I own my own business. So I kinda
know what I'm talking about. If somebody else could prove me wrong, just go
ahead, I'd be happy to agree with you :-)

~~~
TheOtherWay
TY. Ik know I should work with as few ppl as possible and find out things
myself to avoid high costs and to know the way. I understand how things got
even worse bit by bit, but still I think that the young generation is full of
ideas and energy to change this swamp. I remain positive !

------
mqmouse
A fast evolving tax situation. With the new laws regarding pfas, a lot of my
friends have been trying to restructure. Ro used to have a great structure
called the microenterprise. I don't know what's happened to it.

